# DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12636"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12636">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>More announcements next week?

</strong>Beyond the announcement of the “<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-experience-stores-coming-soon-cr3/" target="_blank">Canon Experience Stores</a>“, I am being told a DSLR and lens is coming next week as well.  It’s “probably” going to be the EOS 70D and not the EOS 7D Mark II, it wasn’t mentioned which lens was coming.</p>
<p>I think the 70D is going to be an incremental update to the 60D when it is announced. Whereas the 7D Mark II will likely see more of an upgrade in feature set.</p>
<p>No confirmation from known sources on these announcements, beyond the Canon Store being unveiled.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bkxmnr (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

50mm 1.4 II?


----------



## Rodknee (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Could it be another STM lens? If the 70d was to include the video focusing 'capabilities' of the 650d then that might be a possibility.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Slow week at CR? Yet another CR1's to pass the time?  
What happened to the Jan 8th 35L II and 14-24L UWA from last week?


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Incremental update vs upgrade. wtf


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

That's a bit of a relief actually - 70D now is much more likely to use the same sensor as the 650D, which paves the way for a upgraded higher mpx count on the 7DII at say 22-24mpx and top flight AF, leaving room for the 700D, 750D & 80D to catch up until a 7DIII ;-)


----------



## traveller (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

So if it's not the 70D or 7D MkII, what on Earth will it be? Is it really "Rebel" time again, or perhaps it's this rumoured smaller DSLR that Canon kept on claiming was possible before they launched EOS-M (anyone remember the recent viewfinder patent)?


----------



## pedro (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Lens: 14-24 F/2.8? 8)


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

7D II would be a significant deal for Canon...they won't just drop such a SLR body cold via a CR1 rumor here.

We would have heard a lot more through different well-orchestrated PR channels to maximize expectations and hype...Canon would make a big song and dance about it and promote it with teasers etc....

If we are lucky we may get some mangy second rate product... but given the CR1 rumor track record recently, nothing at all may come on the Jan 13th other than another CR1 rumor for Jan 21st. 

Its called "keep the pot boiling".


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

ot the week will pass with no announcement at all.. as usual.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Canon-F1 said:


> ot the week will pass with no announcement at all.. as usual.



+1 agreed.

Plus it is silly to expect something major every few weeks!!!


----------



## x-vision (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

First it was January 8th and now it's January 15th.

Hmm, I can be a 'source' too then. 

Just predict every week that there will be an announcement next week.
By the end of the year, I'll be correct at least once.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> Slow week at CR? Yet another CR1's to pass the time?



+1000


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Gives me a good excuse to keep $$$$ in my wallet..at least for another week 

...and to the time the product is really available in stores...(7D2 pretty please, please)....


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Freelancer said:


> given the shortage of 60D here, as my reseller told me, i think a 70D will come very soon.



Not necessarily - the 60d segment simply got obsoleted by when the 600d->650d moved up (better af than 60d) and the 7d price dropped. It would be very unusual if Canon would release the 7d2 and 70d at the same time, much more likely they release the more expensive model first to make as much money as they can.



Ray2021 said:


> Its called "keep the pot boiling".



Suits me because even rumors about the 7d2 build pressure on the 6d that has dropped a lot in the last weeks


----------



## ddl (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Two lenses were anounced last week but they weren't the L photography lenses expected but two Cinema lenses instead.

I'm thinking that CR was right about the number of lenses to be announced a couple of times over the last year but wrong about the type of lens (all were Cinema 15-60 plus two last week) instead of the L's assumed.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

ANOTHER incremental update to an APS-C Canon Camera? lol
Hearing this, I feel like they will just swap in some new features, swap out some old features, raise the price back up to full retail and call it a day. 
If this camera STILL has the ANCIENT 11pt, or 9pt AF I am going to laugh for days. 
When the 60D came out, I was expecting a more sexy, 50D style of camera, instead, just a bunch of recycled crap came in the form of the 60D.
If this is the case, I'm guessing the 70D will have the 11pt AF from the 6D with the touchscreen of the rebels with maybe some WIFI or GPS and a little tiny bit of weather sealing(or something of the same ilk.)
Good Luck Canonistas!


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



EchoLocation said:


> ANOTHER incremental update to an APS-C Canon Camera? lol
> Hearing this, I feel like they will just swap in some new features, swap out some old features, raise the price back up to full retail and call it a day.
> If this camera STILL has the ANCIENT 11pt, or 9pt AF I am going to laugh for days.
> When the 60D came out, I was expecting a more sexy, 50D style of camera, instead, just a bunch of recycled crap came in the form of the 60D.
> ...



There is some cynical truth in what you say with 60D "upgrade"... But this does not reflect on the whole Canon brand.

And, we prefer to be called 'Canonites', the chosen tribe ...not 'Canonistas'.

Now Eff off back to your Nikon land :


----------



## LowBloodSugar (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

People love using the live view mode, when testing cameras. I would guess it would be something with IS. That feature is easy to demo and it really sells itself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> Slow week at CR? Yet another CR1's to pass the time?
> What happened to the Jan 8th 35L II and 14-24L UWA from last week?


You have been playing the same tune over and over. Perhaps you think that you can force Rumors to be true, or that only rumors that are guaranteed to be true are posted.
If you can't handle rumors, you need to stop reading them and then complaining that they are ... Well, just Rumors.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Perhaps it will have a new mode where it inserts kittens into any picture sent over the wifi link..... because if there is anything that the web needs more of, it's kittens 

seriously though, safe bets (if it is a 70D) include the touch screen from the T4i, wireless and gps, at least a digic 5, probably 18Mpixel, ISO 25,600, around 6fps, 60Hz 1080 video, retain the shoulder display, and please give it back AFMA. Lots of incremental changes would make a nice camera.... 

Canon seems to have been experimenting with focus a lot lately so a different configuration of points and types is likely.

If we get real lucky it might be the unveiling of new sensor technology and possibly a digic 6, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



dilbert said:


> They will both be incremental updates because that is what Canon does.



What Canon does is make money. The brand on top of the heap has no need to take risks. Incremental updates sell well. Not saying I'm happy about it, but it's a sound business practice (unless it fails, then heads roll, and things change...). 



dilbert said:


> Anyone thinking that Canon will do anything revolutionary with the 7DII has got their vendors mixed up. Canon is not Sony.



Perhaps. Lots of mix ups here lately, it seems. Canon being mistaken for Sony. Lenses being mistaken for cameras.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

LOL I bet the 70D will be this

same ol crap 18 MP APS-C sensor
Plastic body with flippy screen and pop up flash
11 pt AF from 6D
wifi
GPS
single SD card
VF? maybe the same 97% as the 6D


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Slow week at CR? Yet another CR1's to pass the time?
> ...



Instead of instructing me that this is a rumor site, which I fully understand, you could perhaps learn to read what the tongue-in-cheek or tongue sticking out icon  means...I hope I am allowed to comment if a Rumor goes Dud and the original short comment was not a severe criticism in any case.

Unless CRs policy is to check with you first. Would your busy schedule with 90000 posts here allow for that time?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

And the last thing revolutionary with digital cameras was going from film to a digital sensor...... after that, it's all been more or less evolutionary changes...... pixel counts slowly climb, dynamic range slowly gets better, iso and noise slowly get better, focus slowly gets better, processors get faster and more complex algorithms emerge, but none of this is revolutionary.

Yet we look back ten years and all these changes add up..... don't knock the incremental changes because without them we wouldn't have the cameras we have now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...


Its fine to point out your concerns, its posting the same thing over and over like a broken record is the issue.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

.
I don't understand how those smiley face things are still here. I thought they were banished long ago.

And you, 2021, have been around quite long enough to know that this is a serious forum for discussion of serious subjects. I'm sure you know, young man, that humor might compromise your credibility. And such things will end up on your permanent record!

So, watch it!!!



Ray2021 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



It wasn't many times and certainly not the same context ...if it is something offensive, I would actually understand...when do you find time to troll what someone says to see if they may have repeated themselves? Find a hobby other than typing here to fill the time.

Follow your own advice...if you dont like it...don't read it


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



distant.star said:


> .
> 
> And you, 2021, have been around quite long enough to know that this is a serious forum for discussion of serious subjects. I'm sure you know, young man, that humor might compromise your credibility. And such things will end up on your permanent record!
> 
> So, watch it!!!



+1

Lol.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

I have new info! The new camera to be released is a mirror less camera with wifi and a touchscreen..... See attached photos of prototype


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Bwahaha! Love it!!!


----------



## brad-man (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Don Haines said:


> I have new info! The new camera to be released is a mirror less camera with wifi and a touchscreen..... See attached photos of prototype




Didn't you get the memo. Humor is out, seriousness is in.

Besides, your obviously photoshopped image isn't fooling anyone...


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Don Haines said:


> I have new info! The new camera to be released is a mirror less camera with wifi and a touchscreen..... See attached photos of prototype



You have pictures! So this must be at least CR2+


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



brad-man said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have new info! The new camera to be released is a mirror less camera with wifi and a touchscreen..... See attached photos of prototype
> ...



Watch it!  Mt. Spokane Photography is keeping tabs and sarcasm could go on your permanent record.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

The POS 60D was an incremental step-back  A lackluster camera, that looked even more lackluster with the imediate introducrion of the Nikon D7000.

I hope the 70D isn't another POS ... but I doubt it


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



c.d.embrey said:


> The POS 60D was an incremental step-back  A lackluster camera, that looked even more lackluster with the imediate introducrion of the Nikon D7000.
> 
> I hope the 70D isn't another POS ... but I doubt it



yeah it will no longer be the EOS 70D its now the all new POS 70D... 

LOLz


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



c.d.embrey said:


> The POS 60D was an incremental step-back



As the 60D was an incremental step back, perhaps the 70D will be an incremental update over the 50D which could well make it an upgrade, but then again perhaps Canon saw the 50D to 60D as an incremental update in which case this new 70D camera - which may be out in 2 days - could well be an err.... I am going back to bed! ;-)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



dilbert said:


> Canon is not Sony.


Thank God Canon is not Sony! 
Sony drops their products without any consideration or support for their customers who bought them ... remember Plasma TV? alpha 900?
I spent good money on a Plasma TV back in late 2005 and in less then 18 months they dumped the entire product line and came up with a tag line "we stand for LCD" ... the worst part was that they refused to provide support for my Sony Plasma TV. With that kind of attitude towards customers, it is little wonder they posted 7th straight quarterly loss (as of Nov 2012) and 4 consecutive annual losses.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


LOL! ... Good one!


----------



## ddashti (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Definitely the 7D Mark II over the 70D!


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

It is the 7D MK II, in accordance to prophecy.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



AprilForever said:


> It is the 7D MK II, in accordance to prophecy.



yep the Mayan Prophecy


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



brad-man said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have new info! The new camera to be released is a mirror less camera with wifi and a touchscreen..... See attached photos of prototype
> ...


This is not humor. This is evidence! You may think this is funny because you are incapable of handling such a state of the art camera


----------



## Shane1.4 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Please be the 50mm 1.4


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Shane1.4 said:


> Please be the 50mm 1.4



if its the 70D
the lens will be EF-S

new decent 18-200 STM perhaps?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

"I think the 70D is going to be an incremental update to the 60D when it is announced."

So they've started production on the 50D again?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> 7D II would be a significant deal for Canon...they won't just drop such a SLR body cold via a CR1 rumor here.
> 
> We would have heard a lot more through different well-orchestrated PR channels to maximize expectations and hype...Canon would make a big song and dance about it and promote it with teasers etc....
> 
> ...



Yeah some new process sensor 7D2 with 5D3 AF, coming in 2 days with no solid rumors of any sort, no leaked pics? No way.

70D, if anything, and I really wonder about that, doubtful unless it just recycles the current sensors.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



neuroanatomist said:


> The brand on top of the heap has no need to take risks.



It is also why the brand on top always gets knocked off and usually never rises in stunning way.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

To me this forum is mostly humor. In a nice kind of way.

Serious yes, but humor/rumor (it rhymes!) more. 

and nothing wrong with smilies... :


----------



## jhanken (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

OMFG, I really love this forum. This may be my favorite stream yet. So, my guess is, if the rumor is correct, an xxD body with STM capability and a new STM lens. Makes sense that STM will get beefed up and that feature sets will expand while the STM lens family grows in the direction of prosumer needs. But I may be wrong! Someone please hand my a$$ to me and wax eloquently on the subject of my ignorant stupidity.

Back-up prediction - a blandish xxD and the 14-24mm, or maybe a rush to announce a 35mm f/ 1.4 to respond to respond to the apparently sweet new Sigma 35mm f/1.4.

I love Canon cameras and lenses, and I love all you Canonite/Canonista fans/lurkers/trolls. Happy belated New Years to you all.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

14-24L or nothing!


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

What's this stuff about "incremental upgrade?" Do you have anything to back this up or are you just thinking aloud? 

Personally, I am expecting a brand new sensor with superior IQ and ISO performance to the 18mp sensor that is in use. Also, 6 fps, the new digic 5 or 5+ processor, a headphone jack for video, and maybe some other updates for video like high bit rate, low compression codec and maybe better frame rate options. 

Also, an updated body with better ergonomics is welcome.


----------



## Frage (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Same sensor as in 650d, for sure. That is sad.


----------



## knifez (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

It'll obviously be a Canon 3D with 18stops of DR, for $1399.. you guys are all _way _off!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



knifez said:


> It'll obviously be a Canon 3D with 18stops of DR, for $1399.. you guys are all _way _off!!



only 18 stops?!!? this 2013 now!!!


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



jhanken said:


> OMFG, I really love this forum. This may be my favorite stream yet. So, my guess is, if the rumor is correct, an xxD body with STM capability and a new STM lens. Makes sense that STM will get beefed up and that feature sets will expand while the STM lens family grows in the direction of prosumer needs. But I may be wrong! Someone please hand my a$$ to me and wax eloquently on the subject of my ignorant stupidity.
> 
> Back-up prediction - a blandish xxD and the 14-24mm, or maybe a rush to announce a 35mm f/ 1.4 to respond to respond to the apparently sweet new Sigma 35mm f/1.4.
> 
> I love Canon cameras and lenses, and I love all you Canonite/Canonista fans/lurkers/trolls. Happy belated New Years to you all.



If you want to die laughing, look up any thread about the 7D, or even aps-c vs fullframe. The poor 7D gets bashed to infinity. The 7D mk II will probably also get bashed to infinity, unless it is aps-h, in which case only half of the bashers will bsh, but they will bash twice as much. If it is full frame, the bashers will stop bashing, then they will look at the price tag, and then there will be a thousand dark threads blackening the sky with the smoke of their "Canon charges too much" bashing.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

New rear lens caps.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



dilbert said:


> Eh, if it isn't APS-C then all of those with EF-S lenses will be bashing and there are lot of those folks.



Canon is ok with a lot of bashing if there's a lot of buying at the same time ;-p


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> Canon is ok with a lot of bashing if there's a lot of buying at the same time ;-p



The problem is that some of the 60D bashers *up-graded to the Nikon D7000*  The question is will the EOS 70D be more of the same-old-same-old  and cause more Canon users to become Nikon users


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



c.d.embrey said:


> The problem is that some of the 60D bashers *up-graded to the Nikon D7000*  The question is will the EOS 70D be more of the same-old-same-old  and cause more Canon users to become Nikon users



...and some of the D800 bashers *upgraded to the Canon 5DIII*. So what?


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



sanj said:


> To me this forum is mostly humor. In a nice kind of way.
> 
> Serious yes, but humor/rumor (it rhymes!) more.
> 
> and nothing wrong with smilies... :


+1 for humor.
+1000 for sharing...


----------



## eyeland (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Personally, I was very pleased with the 60D...
Give the 70D AFMA and better high ISO performance and it would be a winner for me.
Unfortunately, I fear that canon uses AFMA (amongst other things) to push serious users higher up the ladder...
I was just in the local canon dealership to see if they showed any tells or tics when asked about upcoming stuff, but either they are very good p0ker players or else they are in the dark like us...


----------



## pedro (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Well, at least it is a Tuesday...;-) So, looking forward to a CR3 for a 14-24 announcement. If not, I will get the 16-35 sometime later this year and will get at least some decent CR2s every now and then. 8)


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Well since there's a snowballs chance in hell a possible 14-24 will have filter threads it's a 16-35 for me , B&H…here's my money.
What B+W do I need that will hold a Canon cap? The XS-Pro?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



crasher8 said:


> Well since there's a snowballs chance in hell a possible 14-24 will have filter threads it's a 16-35 for me , B&H…here's my money.
> What B+W do I need that will hold a Canon cap? The XS-Pro?



Yep - XS-Pro is what you want.


----------



## zim (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

EOS 70D - old sensor tech
7D Mark II - new sensor tech

... just giving the pot a little stir 8)


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



zim said:


> EOS 70D - old sensor tech
> 7D Mark II - new sensor tech



7D Mark II - [CR1], unanounced

With every last Canon camera iteration people expected "new sensor tech" but were disappointed: 650d, 5d3, 6d... as each new lens is surely "THE" lens like the upcoming 14-24L.

But realistically, Canon is more about incremental updates than big leaps, and the really useful stuff is sure to end up in a high-end and/or very expensive body first coupled with a healthy early adopters premium.


----------



## zim (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 70D - old sensor tech
> ...



7D2 - top of the range crop no? 
Top of the range pro is all about reliability and getting the job done is that really the best place to test out new sensor tech? I'd have thought something around the 7D would be about right. Hey what do I know only having fun it is rumours after all


----------



## tolusina (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

TS-E 45mm f/2.8 II


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



AprilForever said:


> jhanken said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG, I really love this forum. This may be my favorite stream yet. So, my guess is, if the rumor is correct, an xxD body with STM capability and a new STM lens. Makes sense that STM will get beefed up and that feature sets will expand while the STM lens family grows in the direction of prosumer needs. But I may be wrong! Someone please hand my a$$ to me and wax eloquently on the subject of my ignorant stupidity.
> ...



oh dont be like that I enjoy the APS-H vs APS-C sparing with you guys


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Just a day and some hours for the 15th. This will be interesting. Whatever camera it is I hope there are some noticeably upgrades.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



zim said:


> EOS 70D - old sensor tech
> 7D Mark II - new sensor tech



I agree, 7D mk2 should have a new sensor because with an old but upgraded sensor, it wouldn't be saleable.

700D will be announced this summer, with the same old sensor 550D had, it wouldn't also be saleable.

Think about 70D... its life cycle is 2-2.5 years. Who would buy it in 2014, especially after the 700D if it would have the same old sensor?

My bet:
- Canon will release the new, ~25MP ASP-C sensor this year, with more focus points on the sensor compared to 650D
- 7D mk2 will get this sensor with a DIGIC5+/dual DIGIC5/+ processor
- 70D will get this sensor with a single DIGIC5 processor (maybe 5+ but I don't think so), just like 650D has
- 700D will get the new sensor
- 7D mk2 will be the "king" of ASP-C, with a performance like 5D mk3, with enhanced movie AF but no flip but touch screen (not sure)
- 70D will be a "bigger" 700D with some extra functions (bigger buffer, better battery, faster shutter, etc) with enhanced movie AF and flip/touch screen, maybe movie digital zoom feature
- 700D will get a slower shutter, smaller battery, smaller buffer, slower movie AF, no movie digital zoom, etc

Any other option would be a failure by Canon because these ASP-C sensors are 3.5 years old!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



carlosmeldano said:


> I agree, 7D mk2 should have a new sensor because with an old but upgraded sensor, it wouldn't be saleable.



That's what people said about the 650d, but a 7d2 with more precise af, 10 fps, less banding, gps, wifi, maybe swivel screen, many more juicy firmware features (af @f8, multishot, 7x bracketing, better afma, ...) - doesn't that make your mouth water? :->



carlosmeldano said:


> Any other option would be a failure by Canon because these ASP-C sensors are 3.5 years old!



Not really, the 18mp sensor on the 650d (phase detect pixels) is different form the aged 7d (more banding). But if you look at the reviews, the 650d has some more capability for highlight recovery, so Canon goes on tweaking their current tech just like 5d2->5d3->6d.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



AprilForever said:


> jhanken said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG, I really love this forum. This may be my favorite stream yet. So, my guess is, if the rumor is correct, an xxD body with STM capability and a new STM lens. Makes sense that STM will get beefed up and that feature sets will expand while the STM lens family grows in the direction of prosumer needs. But I may be wrong! Someone please hand my a$$ to me and wax eloquently on the subject of my ignorant stupidity.
> ...


I totally agree ... I think some folk are born to crib (I mean bash ;D), I saw a thread in here where people were cribbin and finding faults about a lens cap that costs less than $2 ... I can imagine how bent outta shape they will be when they see the 7D II price tag. ;D


----------



## akiskev (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Ray2021 said:


> Slow week at CR? Yet another CR1's to pass the time?
> What happened to the Jan 8th 35L II and 14-24L UWA from last week?


*+∞*


----------



## scrup (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

My CR0 prediction.

70D
650D sensor
7D focus points
Digic5 
5 to 6 FPS
wifi
gps
60D body

Not sure about the lens. Whatever it is, it will be probably out of my budget.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Nothing yet? Doesn't look promising for tomorrow......usually we see something more specific by now....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

I wonder if it could be another mirrorless camera or a lens for it? This a large market that Canon is almost absent in....., although I would have expected that at CES


----------



## mingocr83 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

I bet no equipment will come out tomorrow. The announcement will be about the Canon retail stores..


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

It is a CR1 rumor to keep you clicking. Why is this even a surprise that nothing major will come of this rumor... It is aterall a rumor site...not a "fact" site. 

Tomorrow, we will have a new headline "DSLR & lenses _REALLY_ coming Feb 2...no no, we mean it this time" and you will be on the hook checking back.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



jhanken said:


> So, my guess is, if the rumor is correct, an xxD body with STM capability and a new STM lens. Makes sense that STM will get beefed up and that feature sets will expand while the STM lens family grows in the direction of prosumer needs.



Just so you know, there is no such thing as a body without "STM capability". Any Canon EOS camera can drive the STM motor, which is only better than a USM motor if you shoot video exclusively. If you shoot stills, STM is slow and unnecessary.

The T4i can do autofocus in video, but that has nothing to do with STM -- the autofocus in video is a feature of the camera body only and works with USM lenses too. The only difference is that STM is smoother (due to being slower to focus -- again, great for video, bad for stills).


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



mingocr83 said:


> I bet no equipment will come out tomorrow. The announcement will be about the Canon retail stores..



of course, there could be new equipment announced at the first Canon store.... perhaps it is something with new sensor technology.... or perhaps it's something to compete with the micro 4/3 cameras, or perhaps to compete with things like GoPro's....... or perhaps we just get to play with the helium balloons and get to express our disapointment in high squeaky voices


----------



## x-vision (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



docsmith said:


> Nothing yet?



No leaks = no announcement. 

The next announcement opportunity is the CP+ show in Japan, Jan/31-Feb/3.
If there's a DSLR announcement coming, it will likely come on Jan 28-31.


----------



## tnargs (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Why would it be a 70D when the 7D is older?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



tnargs said:


> Why would it be a 70D when the 7D is older?



possibly because they running out of stock on the 60D.... perhaps once stock gets low enough on the 7D we will hear something????


----------



## x-vision (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



tnargs said:


> Why would it be a 70D when the 7D is older?



It's hard to tell if it's going to be the 70D or the 7DII. Either one is possible. 

The 60D is the 'weakest link' in Canon's lineup right now. 
They need a strong seller at the $1K price point. 
So, a new 70D priced at $900-1200 (USD) is a very good candidate for announcement - to boost sales.

The thing is, the 7D is selling for $1200 right now. 
So, it's also possible that the 7DII might get announced first for $1600-1800, while the 7D remains on sale for $1200.
In this case the 60D will get discountinued until a replacement comes in the fall.

Nothing is certain, as we don't know what Canon's strategy is for their 1.6x lineup.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



x-vision said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it be a 70D when the 7D is older?
> ...



my guess is that canon 7d ii would be some where around canon 6d price... let's see... hopefully it will be announced by tomorrow... i am waiting for it (might upgrade my 7d to 7d mark ii)


----------



## gmrza (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Hmm, it's 4pm AEDT on the 15th - nothing yet. I would have expected an announcement to be out by now....


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



x-vision said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it be a 70D when the 7D is older?
> ...



if the 7DII comes out with the same poxy 18 MP APS-C sensor then there will be a flood of tears the likes of which the world has never seen...


----------



## vlim (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

So we're january the 15th, let's see what happens, if something is really announced


----------



## macrodust (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Canon launches imagePROGRAF iPF765／iPF760

Was that it?

http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2013-01/pr-ipf765.html


----------



## candyman (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



macrodust said:


> Canon launches imagePROGRAF iPF765／iPF760
> 
> Was that it?
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2013-01/pr-ipf765.html




LOL 
I won't buy that. It is too big to carry ;D


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/newsroom?m=getPress&pid=2066

this is the announcement, but not mentioning any dslrs :-\


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Freelancer said:


> well there is a rumor canon will announce two new lenses on 22.1.2013



and another that they will announce 70d at the end of January  I heard from a Canon representative this weekend...


----------



## alexturton (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

7d MK ii sighted






http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexturton/6942558872/#


----------



## caruser (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



alexturton said:


> 7d MK ii sighted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks more like a 3D to me ;-)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



gmrza said:


> Hmm, it's 4pm AEDT on the 15th - nothing yet. I would have expected an announcement to be out by now....


Past 3.20 pm GMT, nothing yet ... the only announcement from Canon today was about sponsoring the 2013 Sundance Film Festival


----------



## K-amps (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



wickidwombat said:


> LOL I bet the 70D will be this
> 
> same ol crap 18 MP APS-C sensor
> Plastic body with flippy screen and pop up flash
> ...



+1

Am I the only that thinks the 6D should have been called the 8D? Seems to me the 7D will have a much more professional feature set and maybe even be priced higher than the 6D, thus should have a lower model number...


----------



## tron (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



carlosmeldano said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > well there is a rumor canon will announce two new lenses on 22.1.2013
> ...


And another that they will announce something sometime in the future ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

K-amps, completely agree with you! It seems that Canon EOS 6D is cripled 5D Mark III and EOS 7D  This model is aboslutely ridiculous and it is very clear that marketing department in Canon should be fired for such product!


----------



## Dianoda (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Efka76 said:


> K-amps, completely agree with you! It seems that Canon EOS 6D is cripled 5D Mark III and EOS 7D  This model is aboslutely ridiculous and it is very clear that marketing department in Canon should be fired for such product!



Or we could say that the 6D is a smaller 5DII with expanded feature set and better high-ISO IQ, metering, AF, etc....


----------



## Ricku (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

It is now the 16th of january in my neck of the woods, and still no announcement.

So.. :


----------



## atosk930 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

I was just wondering the same. Still the 15th for me. Anyone with historical knowledge on the timing of when announcements are usually made?

I wouldn't be first in line to purchase any new product. I like all the updates (firmware, etc) to be made then I can decide if it's right for me.


----------



## tortilla (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Efka76 said:


> It seems that Canon EOS 6D is cripled 5D Mark III and EOS 7D  This model is aboslutely ridiculous and it is very clear that marketing department in Canon should be fired for such product!



If the 6D had the same features as the 5d3 but still cost $2000 - who would buy the 5d3 then? You have an interesting concept of marketing


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



tortilla said:


> Efka76 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Canon EOS 6D is cripled 5D Mark III and EOS 7D  This model is aboslutely ridiculous and it is very clear that marketing department in Canon should be fired for such product!
> ...



+1. It's like saying the 5D Mark III is a crippled 1DX. It's always going to be a compromise. You pay for the specs you want, and if you don't get everything you want you're either not working hard enough or just wasting time =P


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Efka76 said:


> K-amps, completely agree with you! It seems that Canon EOS 6D is cripled 5D Mark III and EOS 7D



next time think about what you write for a second.... :




> If the 6D had the same features as the 5d3 but still cost $2000 - who would buy the 5d3 then? *You have an interesting concept of marketing *



yeah or none at all.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Chosenbydestiny said:


> It's like saying the 5D Mark III is a crippled 1DX. It's always going to be a compromise.



Compromise - ok. Crippled - no ... but unfortunately Canon imho has a tendency not to care much about complete compromise packages, but cut features just to upsell and protect the more expensive product. Examples would be the removal of afma from the 60d (should be a given in this price class) and now numerous 6d specs esp. since Canon was forced to release the 6d by Nikon's d600.


----------



## RTPVid (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> ...since Canon was forced to release the 6d by Nikon's d600.


Yup, Canon whipped up that 6D in the 5 days between the D600 announcement and the 6D announcement! :


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

The 1DX is seriously crippled, especially compared to the Rebels -- it doesn't come with a lens!

$6000 and the camera doesn't even work out of the box... Canon crippled it to protect their lens sales cause they know you can't use it without a lens!


PS- Where's this super amazing new DSLR and lens announcement everyone was talking about?


----------



## Stuart (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Looking for an announcement - Isn't Feb usually the month for the xxxD rebel ranges - are we a month out?

Is the departure of a major UK distributor - Jessops - Making it a bad time to announce a new dSLR body?

Anyway always looking out for new sensor tech from Canon.


----------



## pedro (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Stuart said:


> Looking for an announcement - Isn't Feb usually the month for the xxxD rebel ranges - are we a month out?
> 
> Is the departure of a major UK distributor - Jessops - Making it a bad time to announce a new dSLR body?
> 
> Anyway always looking out for new sensor tech from Canon.



700D by Feb, what else? 14-24? 8)


----------



## Ricku (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



pedro said:


> Stuart said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for an announcement - Isn't Feb usually the month for the xxxD rebel ranges - are we a month out?
> ...


Now you are asking for too much. It has only been 4 years (?) since Nikon released their 14-24 and blew Canons entire UWA lineup out of the water.

They need more time!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



alexturton said:


> 7d MK ii sighted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't the two mounts a bit close for mounting a pair of 600's side by side?....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

and the rumor is for the camera and lenses to be announced "sometime this week". We still have three days left...... This is just like the old radio shows...."will a new camera be released????? tune in next week for the thrilling continuation of this story"


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Don Haines said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > 7d MK ii sighted
> ...



Wow...Canon 3D DSLR 8)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



wickidwombat said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > tnargs said:
> ...


I don't think it matters what kind of sensor they put in it (unless it's a Sony) and what specs it will have, it will still receive only hate and disappointment from a certain group of people that frequent this forum. Probably combined with some whining about the lack of a 14-24mm in the lens line up.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Hobby Shooter said:


> I don't think it matters what kind of sensor they put in it (unless it's a Sony) and what specs it will have, *it will still receive only hate and disappointment from a certain group of people that frequent this forum*. Probably combined with some whining about the lack of a 14-24mm in the lens line up.


They remind me of the old/worn out Gramophone records that keep repeating the same tune over and over again.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it matters what kind of sensor they put in it (unless it's a Sony) and what specs it will have, *it will still receive only hate and disappointment from a certain group of people that frequent this forum*. Probably combined with some whining about the lack of a 14-24mm in the lens line up.
> ...


 ;D I try to stay positive, if I feel Canon doesn't make products for me I would simply turn somewhere else. I think they're doing a fantastic job in a very complex market. Many of their products have an overlapping user base stretching from almost beginners to experienced pros.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



K-amps said:


> Am I the only that thinks the 6D should have been called the 8D?


Yes, you are the only one ;D


----------



## M.ST (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

I would like to see a 7D Mark II with two cf card slots and a new EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS II lens and a 1Ds X.

The 70D will be hit the market with a 18-135 IS kit lens and a sensor around 20 megapixels.

If Canon don´t fix the problems with the APS-C 24/25 megapixel sensor, then we will see only a APS-C sensor around 20/21 megapixel in the 7D Mark II.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Rienzphotoz said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only that thinks the 6D should have been called the 8D?
> ...


Only problem with 6D is that ppl always seem to think that I am saying "sixty"


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



M.ST said:


> I would like to see a 7D Mark II with two cf card slots and a new EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS II lens and a 1Ds X.
> 
> The 70D will be hit the market with a 18-135 IS kit lens and a sensor around 20 megapixels.
> 
> If Canon don´t fix the problems with the APS-C 24/25 megapixel sensor, then we will see only a APS-C sensor around 20/21 megapixel in the 7D Mark II.


Why two CF card slots? It only makes it more expensive to buy memory cards for the camera. No reason for it. Maybe one of each as in the 5D3 for those who likes CF.

Are you implying that Canon would launch 7D2 and 70D with different sensors? Based on what?


----------



## njwhitworth (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Dual CF cards for backup and peace of mind and to avoid the poor write performance issues of the 5d Mk III when shooting fast bursts with a CF and SD card. Dual CF cards would be a definite plus.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

thenewcamera.com 70d specification *new rumor*: http://thenewcamera.com/canon-70d-specification-rumor/

ASP-C
20.2 MP (effective)
DIGIC 5
ISO 100-6400, expandable to 12800
LCD: 3.0"
additional features: dustproof, real-time viewfinder electronic level

sounds interesting... seems like new sensor, but lower maximum ISO than on 650D?


----------



## Marine03 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



njwhitworth said:


> Dual CF cards for backup and peace of mind and to avoid the poor write performance issues of the 5d Mk III when shooting fast bursts with a CF and SD card. Dual CF cards would be a definite plus.





eyeland said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they avoid CF or at least make it SD capable also seeing how I have about 50 something gigs worth of SD cards and that much CF would cost a nice little chunk of change. If speed is the issue maybe they will use a faster SD slot this time meeting the newest standards.
> ...



make sure you say Six___(pause)___ D


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Hobby Shooter said:


> ;D I try to stay positive, if I feel Canon doesn't make products for me I would simply turn somewhere else. I think they're doing a fantastic job in a very complex market. Many of their products have an overlapping user base stretching from almost beginners to experienced pros.



Shooting with both brands helps quell the frustration when one brand doesn't fill a need. It's not that much more expensive if you don't overlap your lenses. I shoot with two cameras anyway so why not make one of them a Nikon. Right now, I have a 5D2 and D800E and will most likely sell my D3x. Perfect companions (well, a 5D3 would make a better companion but I am waiting for the 39 MP, 46 MP, 50 MP, whatever MP monster from Canon before deciding). Canon gives me the 24-70 II, 70-200/4 IS, TSE-17 and 100L Macro and Nikon the 14-24G and 24-70G (purchased well before the fantastic 24-70 II was released) and of course high resolution with the D800E.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Rick said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ;D I try to stay positive, if I feel Canon doesn't make products for me I would simply turn somewhere else. I think they're doing a fantastic job in a very complex market. Many of their products have an overlapping user base stretching from almost beginners to experienced pros.
> ...


Sounds to me like a smart approach and confusing for some members on this forum and maybe on some of the Nikon forums... Im just an amateur and use only one body, 5D3. Happy so far with what I get with Canon and I would be financially retarded to change brand in my current situation  . But you get the best of the two it seems.


----------



## DWM (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



carlosmeldano said:


> thenewcamera.com 70d specification *new rumor*: http://thenewcamera.com/canon-70d-specification-rumor/
> 
> ASP-C
> 20.2 MP (effective)
> ...


If that ISO rumor is right then Canon will be kicking themselves. I'm not buying this rumor. Can't imagine the lower lever camera (T4i) having better ISO performance than their higher counterpart. Once you get above the Rebel line the buyer is more aware of the performance spec's instead of the features list. They want better performance and not just more toys on a camera. I expect at least a 12800 ISO on the 70D and 7D II when released. If they don't make a significant IQ improvement then these two cameras will loose sales. JMO


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



DWM said:


> If that ISO rumor is right then Canon will be kicking themselves. I'm not buying this rumor. Can't imagine the lower lever camera (T4i) having better ISO performance than their higher counterpart.



Good grief, it's about *usable* iso settings, what good would 6d-like settings do if all you get is noise? If you are so desperate for noisy pictures, just shoot @iso12800 on crop and underexpose -3ev... 

... I'd be happy if Canon would end the marketing race in both the mp and iso setting category but just release sensors with more dr and 2 stops better iso than now.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> DWM said:
> 
> 
> > If that ISO rumor is right then Canon will be kicking themselves. I'm not buying this rumor. Can't imagine the lower lever camera (T4i) having better ISO performance than their higher counterpart.
> ...



Yea, but marketing is everything. I rarely took shots above ISO 1600, but an option of very high ISO is welcome for rare situations. But, if 70D's ISO 6400 is much better than 650D's e.g. ISO 1600, then I don't care how it's called 

I don't think this spec can be taken seriously, because the spec for 70D/7Dmk2 a few weeks ago from a Japanese newspaper differed in both sensor resolution (24MP?) and ISO (25600?). I'd take that more seriously.


----------



## DWM (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> DWM said:
> 
> 
> > If that ISO rumor is right then Canon will be kicking themselves. I'm not buying this rumor. Can't imagine the lower lever camera (T4i) having better ISO performance than their higher counterpart.
> ...


No need for the "Good grief" ;D I don't recall anybody saying they were desperate for noisy pictures. Not sure where you conjured up that idea from. ;D I clearly said they they will need to improve IQ or sales will drop. If you understood you would realize that the higher unusable max ISO rating they give will mean a higher usable ISO which means a cleaner low ISO. That is the way it works. Anytime they clean up the low end it will give them the ability to go higher. If they can go higher they will definitely use that number to boost sales. I never shoot above ISO 1600 now because of IQ and very seldom shoot above ISO 500. It would be very nice to have good clean pictures in the 1600- 3200 range for very low light wildlife shooting and super clean shots below that. Sorry if you got so touchy because I am not buying the rumor you posted. It's just rumor talk. Take a chill pill, relax and have fun. ;D Keep in mind high mp and ISO ratings sell cameras and that is all any of these companies want, To sell products!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



DWM said:


> If you understood you would realize that the higher unusable max ISO rating they give will mean a higher usable ISO which means a cleaner low ISO. That is the way it works.



No, it doesn't, but marketing would people like to believe it does (sorry for the "good grief" though, I didn't want to offend you).

The max. selectable iso says absolutely nothing about usable or clean iso - take the 5d2->5d3->6d, the latter has the highest usable iso, but the older 5d2 has still the best (sharpest/dr-rich) low iso. And there's unfortunately no one stopping marketing from implementing a H4 mode @iso51200 for impressive tech specs, even though it's a noise generator unless downsizing to 320x200.


----------



## DWM (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> The max. selectable iso says absolutely nothing about usable or clean iso - take the 5d2->5d3->6d, the latter has the highest usable iso, but the older 5d2 has still the best (sharpest/dr-rich) low iso. And there's unfortunately no one stopping marketing from implementing a H4 mode @iso51200 for impressive tech specs, even though it's a noise generator unless downsizing to 320x200.



Maybe I am the one that don't understand then. The 6D and 5DIII have the same ISO range 100-25600. (Keep in mind I disregard all the H modes because they are useless to me.) You would expect the 5DIII to perform better than the 6D being that the latter is what I consider the Rebel of full frame. Now for the 5DII I can't say if if is better than the mkIII. I have no experience with any full frame but many seem to believe the mkIII is better. Can you show me where the mk ii beats the mk iii?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



DWM said:


> You would expect the 5DIII to perform better than the 6D being that the latter is what I consider the Rebel of full frame



"Better" is relative here - the 6d gains a little higher iso capability (maybe about 1/3 stop) but produces less sharp images than the 5d3, so it's about what people want from a ff sensor. To me, the 6d appears like a downgraded 5d3 sensor with some readout adjustments and forced chroma noise reduction even in lower iso modes (in higher iso modes, the 5d3 also has nr in raw).



DWM said:


> Can you show me where the mk ii beats the mk iii?



The 5d2 has a higher dynamic range (highlight recovery) and spatial resolution (i.e. sharpness) in low iso modes, even with the little less mp count than the 5d3. This fact has been known for long, Canon changed the iso/mp/dr tradeoff to gain better high iso performance and probably less banding on the 5d3 - all these ff models basically all use the same sensor tech. Since ff is about higher iso shooting it's a smart move, but I recon most 5d3/6d owners don't really want to know anyway 

The best proof of this I know is a recent German 6d review one on traumflieger.de - but the differences between the 3 ff bodies are not large enough to make a decisive difference for potential buyers, but it proves the point.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> DWM said:
> 
> 
> > You would expect the 5DIII to perform better than the 6D being that the latter is what I consider the Rebel of full frame
> ...


Absolute bollocks I am afraid. In my experience 5d3 files have more highlight headroom than mk2 files when processing in lightrôom.generally all round the 5d3 files are more flexable than mk2 from my experience. Do you own these cameras or are you quoting the internet?


----------



## Octavian (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*

Oh here we go...... :


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



wickidwombat said:


> Do you own these cameras or are you quoting the internet?



You see most of my equipment under to the left - and I already stated that the dr comparison is from the traumflieger review. Also see here, the 6d has ~1 more stop of dr at higher iso: http://www.sensorgen.info/ ... though of course I cannot verify the validity of their testing and methods.

iso 100:
5d2 - 11.2 dr
5d3 - 11.0 dr (like 6d @iso 800)
6d - 11.5 dr

iso 6400:
5d2 - 8.3 dr
5d3 - 8.5 dr
6d - 9.3 dr 

The said review is very definite on the spatial resolution test, and at least this falls in line with what the CR user mst (Canon beta tester) often wrote and what I've seen myself when looking at 5d2/5d3 sample raw shots.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own these cameras or are you quoting the internet?
> ...



when i first got my 5dmk3 and compared it to the mk2 i was super disappointed because i was only looking at pure unedited raw files

the 5d2 files were sharper when pixel peeping however after having used the 2 camera side by side for over a year now i have to say absolutely the 5Dmk3 files respond much better to post processing they can be sharpened more without artifacts occuring the files respond much better to noise reduction at any iso as the noise is cleaner and less blocky, it has a more organic film grain feel and as I said there is definately more recoverable highlight headroom when exposing to the right.

Just be carefull quoting the internet categorically without actually having first hand experience

the 5dmk2 still makes nice images for sure but the 5Dmk3 is better accross the board in every single respect 
except maybe the silly picture review zoom

I put less than zero credability into any of these back of the lens cap naval gazing DR tests people seem obsessed about.

I'm talking about real world shooting real world processing and real world results.
i havent used a 6D so i wont comment on its real world abilities however the camera doesnt really meet my needs and the 5Dmk3 far exceeds it in a significant number of areas that are significant to me


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



wickidwombat said:


> Just be carefull quoting the internet categorically without actually having first hand experience



Thanks for the information concerning your 5d3 experiences, it's in line with what I've read here before. Though I don't think a "hands on" experience is necessarily more valid than a research across multiple sources, just because it's published on the Internet doesn't mean it has to be wrong.... and btw what you're writing is in the Internet, too 



wickidwombat said:


> I put less than zero credability into any of these back of the lens cap naval gazing DR tests people seem obsessed about.



Me, too (believe it or not ), I already wrote the differences are too tiny to really matter - I only mentioned it because a user wrote that newer cameras necessarily have a better sensor across all aspects, and this simply isn't correct.


----------



## DWM (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> I only mentioned it because a user wrote that newer cameras necessarily have a better sensor across all aspects, and this simply isn't correct.


I must have missed that because I haven't seen where anybody said a newer camera necessarily have a better sensor across all aspects.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: DSLR & Lens Coming on January 15, 2013? [CR1]*



DWM said:


> I must have missed that because I haven't seen where anybody said a newer camera necessarily have a better sensor across all aspects.



Oh my, please don't be too picky, I don't deliberate too long over everything I write here and it's a recreational rumors thread - but there was talk of "significant iq improvements" somewhere in the vicinity of your name :-> ... I read this not only concerning snr and thus responded also to dr/sharpness, please do forgive me if I misunderstood.


----------

